# Horus Heresy movie?



## Brother Chimp (Apr 27, 2009)

When I look at just how much of a Sci-Fi masterpiece Horus Heresy has truly turned out to be, I often ask myself the question - why hasn't anyone saw the value of this and attempted to buy the movie rights and make a production?

My only true worry is: Should a 40k movie ever be made, I somehow doubt it would be done stylishly like HH would require. Instead I predict we will see a Resident Evil style movie transition which focuses on ridiculous action segments and a shallow, dull and nonsense story. Such a production would probably only attract a massive new 'fanboy' following to 40k - and a x10 influx in the amount of half built unpainted armies fielded at local stores.

Anyone have any thoughts/opinions?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

As you seem to be new to HO welcome, but could you please use the standard font and reserve other fonts for special cercumstances as it is not very appealing to the eyes. However to answer your question I think there might have been rumors about a HH fanmade film a while back, I might be misstaken but I think there was. As for your worry about unpainted armies :blush: hehe guilty as charged :blush: but you are right it would likely attract a whole new group of people to the hobby, however that could be our advantage, I mean more people means more money for GW and GW+Money= more money to hire staff and build facilities and more staff=more models and Codices = YAY!!!.

So it could work in our favour but as you said there is the chance that it could work against us.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I think while having the HH series done as movies it just won't happen because of Fulgrim. Gore rape orgy? Not gonna happen.

Better series to do would be Gaunt's Ghosts. Plenty of action and character building and drama without a lot of daemon rape.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Lord of Rebirth said:


> I think while having the HH series done as movies it just won't happen because of Fulgrim. Gore rape orgy? Not gonna happen.


Clearly you've never seen an Eli Roth movie.

I think the Horus Heresy would make a downright epic movie series. The only problem I can see is that they would probably have to do it all in CGI, and anyone who has seen that awful Final Fantasy movie will recognize just how much of a problem that is.

Unfortuneately, there just isn't enough money in the world to make a 40k movie that would do the subject matter justice.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Captain Galus said:


> and anyone who has seen that awful Final Fantasy movie will recognize just how much of a problem that is.


I remember seeing 2 very good Final fantasy CGI movies, did I miss the awful one?

although since the Horus Heresy series of books is shit, the movie would be as well


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

the problem with a 40K movie would be that you can't make one. There is too much background information you need to know to understand 85% of what happens, and the other 15% is just cannons firing on Earth, which won't make sense to anyone who doesn't know 40K. Believe me, it won't happen. When I first started, I didn't know that Terra was Earth in the future :shok:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Fenrakk101 said:


> I didn't know that Terra was Earth in the future :shok:


technically Terra is the old name for earth, 40k has nothing to do with its creation, its Latin


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

A HH moovie is another dream but a dream to fail if accomplish because the Horus Heresy is suppose to be Grim (and Directors don't like grim) and Speaking of them they'll most likely ruin it to make themsleves rich and to make HH fans cry (unless by miracles there's a director who Knows his GWS)


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

With enough money you certainly could do a Heresy movie. However, it would almost certainly have to be a Lord of the Rings style, film 3 movies, all at the same time, kind of work, down to the exposition at the beginning of LotR being used as inspiration to introduce The Emperor, the Primarchs, and the Astartes.

However, I think it would actually be very easy to accomplish (easy in movie terms not the same as easy in other terms.)

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

As a live action movie, (with actors and real people that is) it would suck beyond the vacuum of space. The Armour would look like poop and the language would just not translate very well to the 40K virgins who would see the movie. I just can't see it working on any level. The storyline would have to be cut and chopped to bits to make it fit into movie time restraints (even though it would be at the minimum a trilogy) and a lot of the plot and substance would be compromised because of it. It really is too big a project in it's current form. It would flop.

Now, if it was done all on computers like the opening videos for the DoW games (with a great deal of detail and improvements) it would be a much better venture. I can see it done as a CG type movie, (not Disney or Pixar style) with far better results for details, action sequences and the overall "gothic" feel that 40k has.

Oh, and Wombat Tree, yes, a fan film was made by some guys in Germany a few years ago, (I forget the name of it) but GW shut them down due to the almighty "Intellectual rights" and the threats of GW suing them back to the stone age. Not what the fan's wanted, but GW has to protect it's assets.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> I remember seeing 2 very good Final fantasy CGI movies, did I miss the awful one?
> 
> although since the Horus Heresy series of books is shit, the movie would be as well


It could be directed by Uwe Boll then. Make a good pairing. And CS Goto could do the screenplay. 

@Stella: It seems we might be the only two who don't like the HH series. I've finished Mechanicum - the only one that I've been able to say that for.

I saw one good FF movie. Advent Children wasn't it.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

chromedog said:


> @Stella: It seems we might be the only two who don't like the HH series. I've finished Mechanicum - the only one that I've been able to say that for.


I couldn't even get that far, I read the first 2 and the dark angel one, and my eyes were bleeding from the steaming piles of waste spewing from there pages


chromedog said:


> I saw one good FF movie. Advent Children wasn't it.


AC was good yes, but I also think the first one was, allot of people didn't like it cus its not the final fantasy universe (which is BS as the owners have the right to change there universe however they please and it was still in keeping with there general theme, they probably didn't like the fact there was no girls with big tits wearing no clothes like Tifa), and that it didn't have allot of action (and I don't judge a movie based on action, I judge it by looks, voice acting and its future impact on movies, which the first FF movie did have, it paved the way for CGI movies)


----------



## Angels Of Flame (Feb 22, 2009)

im afraid it would just be too long, you would need and hour to set the scene and in cgi movie terms thats probably £3mil.

ad to that the fact there is only about 3 men on this planet that could do it justice.

then consider who is going to go and watch it? be realistic is your average chav going to want to go and see a movie about something with as much social stigma attached as warhammer? 

end result bad film that would be too short and hemorrhage money from every orifice. 


the only way possible would be to graphic novel it, release that and see the repose, then use that as the direct story board. hopefully directed by the guy that did sincity and 300.


p.s. and if uwe boll is directing then can we have owen wilson and ben stiller as the lead actors. i can just see them as horus and the emperor! with ashton kutcher as sanguinus like dude wheres my land raider!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm afraid I have to agree with many of the comments above. No one film or even a trilogy could do the series justice. You'd have to focus on Horus and his marines, leaving out a lot of the later books, which would dissapoint fans of the series. Then there would the inevitable problems with the scale of the events to be portrayed. The Battle of Istvaan V for instance has roughly seventy-thousand Space Marines, and well over a hundred thousand when the other traitor legions show up, not to mention the super-heavy tanks, Titan-vs-Titan battles and all the rest.

Add in the inevitable corruption that comes from turning something like 40k over to movie producers (think Tank Girl) and what you'd get would be a Star Wars clone and one probably just as poor as Episodes I, II & III.

A better approach would be to do an original 40k story, find yourself some of the better producers such as Ronald D Moore and David Eick, who can do the story and the 40k mindset justice, and then get yourself a brillant cast. Personally I'd love to see Edward James Olmos as a grizzled IG general, with perhaps Ray Winstone as Ursarkar Creed.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

on the final fantasy front im backing stella, AC was a good movie, sure there are some bits i didnt follow and will never understand, i managed to get the basis of the story and quite enjoyed it. As for the first one, i think i may of seen it, it was a while ago and i cant remember the name but that was also a good movie ^^


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Some people will never understand movies... 

aside from HH being a steaming pile of horse crap that needs to be destroyed. 

It would be a good movie. (As far as production, story line will suck as it is based on crap) the intro to get people in to would only need 5-10min max. You don't need to give people the hole story, that is what the movie is for. and there are a good lot of directors that could do it right, there just not willing to work with crappy scripts.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

I used to work in the industry and the horus hersey series, while generally being a good read, would never translate into a profitable movie, meaning that it would not get bums on seats. I said this before on another related post but the only book series that could do it would be the eisenhorn series. Gaunts ghost series, or based on would be workable, but it would be more like starship troopers abd I don't know if the world is ready for more of that.

You can read the eisenhorn series without background knowledge of 40K and would be a bit like a sci fi bourne identity. The problem with Sci fi films is that alot are done particulary badly and the genre is a bit scarred from star wars episode 1, 2 and 3.


----------

